# Where to submit Form 929



## vr4indian (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All

This might be a dumb question but may I know where to submit form 929? Actually I tried to call to Immigration office on 1300 364 613 but seem it has been change. So if you guys know latest number or email id where I can send this detail then it would be really helpful to me.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

vr4indian said:


> Hi All
> 
> This might be a dumb question but may I know where to submit form 929? Actually I tried to call to Immigration office on 1300 364 613 but seem it has been change. So if you guys know latest number or email id where I can send this detail then it would be really helpful to me.


Hey vr4indian...
post this question on "EOI submitted club" or "189/190 visa holders" thread..
I hope you will get answer there...


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

vr4indian said:


> Hi All
> 
> This might be a dumb question but may I know where to submit form 929? Actually I tried to call to Immigration office on 1300 364 613 but seem it has been change. So if you guys know latest number or email id where I can send this detail then it would be really helpful to me.


Hi vr4indian

The correct no. is +611300364613
Try this no..you will be able to connect to them


----------

